# Happy Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday huntr70 and 2500Ram
May you both have a wonderful birthday
And a fantastic Christmas

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

&







to both of you

darrel


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Guys!!!!

As I type this, I am using the new laptop that we, as a family got for Christmas....

It only took me like 2 hours to configure it right to get online!!









Anyway......everyone enjoy your holiday and time with family.

Have a good day!!









Steve


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

huntr70, 2500Ram,

Happy Birthday, and a Merry Christmas to you two guys!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

huntr70 and 2500Ram









"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I thought I was the only one blessed







with a Christmas birthday.

Happy birthday huntr70 action

Bill.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday, yall. And Merry Christmas!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Huntr70 and 2500Ram, I hope you both have had a perfect day on your birthday and Christmas at the same time. May yyou have many more happy ones






























Dallas


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Huntr70 and 2500Ram,

















Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Thanks everyone. I thought I was the only one blessed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same to you 2500.......

and yes, everyone, you do get ripped off with having a Christmas birthday.....but at this age, it doesn't really matter anymore!!!
















Steve


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

It must be nice to have your birthday on Christmas. Twice as many presents.









"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> It must be nice to have your birthday on Christmas. Twice as many presents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, it works the opposite way....

you get the dreaded combination present...Christmas and Birthday.

I personally try to claim birthday gifts in July when the whole "Christmas in July" thing is going on...
















Steve


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gosh, guys, I'm sorry I missed your birthdays! Please forgive me. Yours weren't the only ones, I'm sorry to say. Got my dad's and my brother's mixed up this year and was about a week late on Dad's. shy

Hope y'all had a great day! And extra presents for each of you.

Mark


----------

